# Ever make pizza on your grill?



## tupperware (Jan 3, 2008)

Make your dough 

Get the grill Hot

Oil it and put your dough on the grate

Give it 2-3 minutes

Put a little sauce on and add toppings

Close the cover again and give it 3- 5 minutes more 

It will depend on how hot your grill is.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 3, 2008)

So, what question are you asking?


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't tried it yet, but it is on my list!

Making dough intimidates me, but it will be a fun New Year Resolution
to conquer, because I LOVE pizza!

Here's your picture.....


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 3, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> ...Making dough intimidates me...


 

You really should not be intimidated.  I used to be and decided to give it a try.  It's not hard at all, especially if you have a stand mixer.  But even if you don't, you should try it.  

Worse thing that could happen is that you would have to throw out some flour, water and yeast.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jan 3, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> So, what question are you asking?


 
*Ever make pizza on your grill?*


----------



## xmascarol1 (Jan 3, 2008)

*pizza on the grill*

Yes, I've been making pizza on the grill for years.  It's a great party food.  The grandkids love making it with their favorite toppings, and it's so fast.  But before the pizzas on the grill, my kids used to make chappatis in the cast iron pan, back in the 70's.  They would use fresh ground ww flour , a little salt and water. pat them out, cook them on one side and then, flip them over and add tomato sauce and cheese.  So I guess they inadvertantly invented grilled India pizzas for themselves way back then.


----------



## Fincher (Jan 3, 2008)

yep I do it all the time!  I pre grill the pizzas, add the toppings then finish in the oven


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 3, 2008)

I used to teach lots of grilling classes, and we did pizzas all the time, entirely on the grill.  The secret is to keep them simple.  too many toppings on one pizza usually equals a mess. 

We also faound that the thinner the crust, the more successful.  The best ones, imho were almost cracker-thin.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 3, 2008)

Cracker thin!
Excellent! I love thin thin crust pizza!

OK, this is on the menu for this week.

Now, toppings.... salmon and what?


----------



## QSis (Jan 3, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> .
> 
> Now, toppings.... salmon and what?


 
Boursin?

Lee


----------



## QSis (Jan 3, 2008)

I've done it, tupperware, but I flipped it over after a couple of minutes on the first side.  THEN I topped it and closed the lid again.

It's been 10 years since I've used a gas grill at home, so I make pizzas on a stone in the oven now.  But the grilled ones were a fun novelty!  I couldn't believe they came out so well, without sticking to the grate!

Lee


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 3, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> Cracker thin!
> Excellent! I love thin thin crust pizza!
> 
> OK, this is on the menu for this week.
> ...


 Swiss Chard and Pine Nuts!  A light dusting of Parmigiano Reggiano.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 3, 2008)

QSis said:


> I've done it, tupperware, but I flipped it over after a couple of minutes on the first side. THEN I topped it and closed the lid again.


  I've never flipped the crusts... too thin.


----------



## Marko (Jan 3, 2008)

Ever deep fried one??  Panzarotti!

Marko
Livingston Cooks


----------



## xmascarol1 (Jan 3, 2008)

*toppings*



GrillingFool said:


> Cracker thin!
> Excellent! I love thin thin crust pizza!
> 
> OK, this is on the menu for this week.
> ...


 
My favorite is pesto, goat cheese, and roasted garlic and a few pieces of olive, but of course the grandchildren think that's gross so it's homemade tomato sauce and cheese, and slivered pepperoni.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 3, 2008)

My favorite is (in the summertime) sliced fresh tomatoes, slivered garlic, chopped fresh herbs -- then drizzled with _very_ good evoo when it comes off the grill.  No cheese!


----------



## camp_cookie (Jan 3, 2008)

I've done it several times, although it has always been with bought dough or a ready made crust like a Boboli.  I have a Big Green Egg and pizza stone, and the smoke from the lump charcoal really adds a nice flavor.

I like to take the small Boboli crust and put them top side down on the grill to warm.  Then I brush them with olive oil on both sides and put on my toppings and put them back on the grill until down.  I do like to brown the top with a broiler though.  I use this method on my gas grill.


----------



## Rom (Jan 3, 2008)

Marko said:


> Ever deep fried one??  Panzarotti!
> 
> Marko
> Livingston Cooks



how does that work? i'm imagining lots of cheese...maybe because i just love melted cheese i'm imagining a bit more ha


----------



## Marko (Jan 4, 2008)

Panzarotti is known as Calzone too.  Calzone is larger and baked.  Panzarotti can be baked also.  It's basically a pizza folded over and crimped.  It is then baked or fried.

Marko


----------



## flukx (Jan 4, 2008)

Also tasty to grill some chicken breasts before hand, cube them, mix the cubes with some barbecue sauce (sweet baby rays would be my preference) and then put them on the pizza before grilling it.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 4, 2008)

Because the homemade parbaked pizza and calzone that I've reheated / finished baking on a charcoal grill tasted so good, I'm looking forward to making fresh pizza on my grill.


----------



## funyuns (Feb 12, 2008)

I make my own dough in my bread maker.  It's easy.  Throw the ingredients in and 90 min later I have fresh dough for the grill.  I roll it out, coat with olive oil and toss on the grill for a couple minutes.  Then I take it out, flip it over, put the toppings on the cooked side, then back on the grill to finish cooking.  No matter what the toppings though, it's got to have a lot of cheese for me!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 12, 2008)

Neat, I will have to do this for the kids this summer. I am sure they will get a kick out of it.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 12, 2008)

Whther you make your own dough, buy your dough or use a premade crust, pizza off the grill can't be beat. We don't eat it as much as we like, but I can't remember the last time we got a pizza delivered


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 15, 2008)

Never tried that. sounds interesting..


----------



## bowlingshirt (Feb 15, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


>


 
You need to wrap that around that hamburger-hotdog thing you made.

Pepto for dessert.


----------



## Inferno (Feb 24, 2008)

Never tried pizza on a grill mainly because I never thought about it. I guess it'd be the same as in an oven.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 25, 2008)

Inferno said:


> Never tried pizza on a grill mainly because I never thought about it. I guess it'd be the same as in an oven.



As long as you use a good quality and clean charcoal, you'll get a nice "wood fired" flavor to your pizza, which is hard to duplicate in the oven.


----------



## tupperware (Mar 9, 2008)

*I don't use a screen*

I just oil the hot grill.


----------



## tupperware (Mar 9, 2008)

*when I make dough*

I use a bowl

flour, salt,water, and  olive oil.

I knead it in the bowl it seems to go faster.

after it feels like a "baby's bottom" I 

oil the bowl turn the dough over cover with plastic wrap

and let it raise.

divide it flatten roll out let raise again.


----------



## sicklyscott (Mar 17, 2008)

I didn't read the entire thread so if it's a repost I apologize...BUT

When I bought my Weber it came with a cookbook for grilled pizza.  I've made it numerous times using the recipe in the book.  The basic idea was to make the dough and cook it on the grill until its considered "ready" using direct heat.  Then put on all your sauces and toppings and what not, then throw back ont he grill with indirect heat until the cheese has melted.  We had an amazing time doing this, in fact it may be time to break out the old book and do it again!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, look what I found (large PDF file): http://www.weber.com/WeberCom/PizzaBooklet.pdf


----------



## sicklyscott (Mar 17, 2008)

^^^  That's EXACTLY the book I have!!!  Try it out, it's great!


----------

